# Hi, new here from Vancouver Island, BC, not new to photography :)



## LowriderS10 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Lately I've been getting obsessed with film photography, so I thought I'd check this forum out  

Little about me...my name is Tamas, I'm 28 yrs old and I live on Vancouver Island (split my time between Victoria and Nanaimo).

I started shooting with a Smena 8 (Soviet camera) when I was around 7, then graduated up to my dad's old Zenit 12 XP (still have it!) that I haven't shot with since high school (11 years ago). 

I got really into digital photography and still love that side of the art (shot news for years, weddings, houses, for money and everything else for pleasure), but then somehow I got hooked on film again...here's my current film collection (been really into the Canon FD stuff the past month or so):

*BODIES*

Canon AE-1 Program
Canon AE-1 original
Canon Canonet 28
Zenit 12 XP
Zenit E
Ansco Anscoset
Ricoh XR-P Multiprogram

*LENSES*

FD Canon 50 1.4 w/ original caps and hood
FD Canon 28 2.8 w/ original caps
FD Canon 80-200 f4 w/ original caps and built-in hood
FD Tamron 28-80
M42 Helios 37 2.8
M42 Helios 58 f2
M42 Industar 135 3.5 w/ original caps and hood
M42 Mayer-Optik 50 1.8
K-mount Rikenon 50 f2 (for sale)

*ACCESSORIES*

Canon Powerwinder A (x2)
Canon focus screens
Canolite D flash
Extra straps, etc

I also have a decent digital collection...anyways...thought I'd say hi  

Cheers,
T.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard Tamas.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome. Woot another Canuck. Slowly we are taking over right. Lol its like Tim Hortons on every corner in Calgary. :lmao: Cant wait to see some of your pictures.


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks, I posted up some pics from the first roll through my Ansco...they all came out perfectly exposed and clear and sharp, so I'm pretty happy  

In the meantime I also picked up another AE-1P with a 50 1.8 and might be picking up yet another AE-1P with a 50 1.8 in the coming days/weeks...this one needs repairs, but I'm pretty happy about that, I love tinkering with old stuff.

Cheers!
T


----------

